# The Difference Between Italy and Germany! ;)



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Larky: just a word in your ear if you don't mind: I think it would help if you gave us a clue of where you want this thread to go.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The difference: a sense of taste and design?


----------

